# 8400 Point Bay Club EOY



## GregT (Nov 9, 2011)

All,

Just an FYI, there was an auction on eBay for a Bay Club week, EOY that was worth 8,400 points and had MFs of $1,423.

I thought about bidding on it for about a half-second, but then decided it wasn't what I needed at this time.  The auction was ended shortly thereafter (early) and I contacted the seller.

Apparently he had an offer for $4,000 and closed it out.  I thought that was a good price, and am curious what TUGgers think of that.

I didn't bid because it's not a "core property" that I need at this time and my modest 4,800 point property meets my needs at the moment.  

Any thoughts on this transaction?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 9, 2011)

GregT said:


> I didn't bid because it's not a "core property" that I need at this time and my modest 4,800 point property meets my needs at the moment.



I heartily concur. 
We get sale coupons from merchants all the time.
DW: "Oh, goody, let's rush out and use this. Its a good deal!"
ME: "Wouldn't we save even more money by not buying something we wouldn't want, otherwise?"

Besides, there's no need to put all of your travel eggs in one basket anyway.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 9, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Just an FYI, there was an auction on eBay for a Bay Club week, EOY that was worth 8,400 points and had MFs of $1,423.
> 
> ...



I think the buyer should have let it go to auction end as $4k would probably be the high price.  I think that the price is fair for an EOY.  

I wonder what is happening with Bay Club resort?  As of Nov 15 it will become a Hilton brand hotel.  Does this mean it is becoming closer than an affiliate resort?  Will it be now be known officially as an HGVC resort?


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there ROFR on Bay Club?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 9, 2011)

frank808 said:


> I wonder what is happening with Bay Club resort?  As of Nov 15 it will become a Hilton brand hotel.  Does this mean it is becoming closer than an affiliate resort?  Will it be now be known officially as an HGVC resort?



AFAIK, its nothing to get excited about...
Hilton Hotels gets access to HGVC's resorts to compensate for HGVC's use of HHonors.
Hilton likely thinks that there's enuff inventory to open it up for hotel bookings.
This will, however,help shunt some hotel bookings away from other HGVC resorts. 

IOW, Bay Club will be used to "balance the books" between HGVC + Hilton Hotels.
But, HGVC will likely still labele it as a resort "managed" by HGVC (like Marbrisa).


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 10, 2011)

I looked at this listing but did not like:
-no Rofr on BC so the listing text is useless boilerplate. 
-no home unit description

From the point and mf cost it might be the 2br villa unit, which are worth the most and rarely come up for sale.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 10, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> AFAIK, its nothing to get excited about...
> Hilton Hotels gets access to HGVC's resorts to compensate for HGVC's use of HHonors.
> Hilton likely thinks that there's enuff inventory to open it up for hotel bookings.
> This will, however,help shunt some hotel bookings away from other HGVC resorts.
> ...



I notice that no other affiliate is listed on their website for booking.  I am hoping that it would be treated better by HGVC than a stepchild.  Would like Bay Club to be treated like the Valdoro property.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 10, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> I looked at this listing but did not like:
> -no Rofr on BC so the listing text is useless boilerplate.
> -no home unit description
> 
> From the point and mf cost it might be the 2br villa unit, which are worth the most and rarely come up for sale.



Yes the unit is the 2br villa with parking garage.


----------



## chester1122 (Nov 10, 2011)

*EY Bay Club*

I just sold my EY 8400 point through an agent and got $6000 for it which in these times I thought was good.  

We've been really pleased with BC and HGVC, but bought a condo in Mauna Lani, so don't need the week.  ( the MF pays for 2 months in our new condo, hence selling it!)



frank808 said:


> Yes the unit is the 2br villa with parking garage.


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 11, 2011)

I think it all depends on your needs.  

Not sure about right now, but about a year ago you could easily get EOY 7000 pt contracts at the Bay Club for ~$1500 including closing costs.  The maintenance fees per point are very close at this resort for 8400 pt contracts (about 17.3 cents/point) and 7000 pt contracts (about 16.9 cents a point) so the extra investment for one of the rare 8400 contracts is really only justified if you NEED that many points each year.  

It's not quite like some of the other instances in HGVC where you want to purchase the highest point contracts because the fee per point is much lower so you recoup the extra investment rather quickly.

However, I do note that prices seem to be on the uptick after how well the renovation went.  I think this resort has truly become a gem in the HGVC portfolio now.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 11, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> I looked at this listing but did not like:
> -no Rofr on BC so the listing text is useless boilerplate.
> -no home unit description



No worries, most ebay auctions from megasellers are like this. If I paid attention to these issues, I would not have bought the units I own now.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 11, 2011)

frank808 said:


> As of Nov 15 it will become a Hilton brand hotel.



I didn't know about this.  Was this in the HGVC or Bay Club newsletter?


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 11, 2011)

I noticed that the item was pulled form eBay.  "The item is no longer available."  

I sent a message asking about the unit but recieved no reply.

I was under the impression that there was no ROFR on this property, although the ad stated it.  Can someone confirm?


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 12, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> I noticed that the item was pulled form eBay.  "The item is no longer available."
> 
> I sent a message asking about the unit but recieved no reply.
> 
> I was under the impression that there was no ROFR on this property, although the ad stated it.  Can someone confirm?



There is no ROFR...most of the PCC sellers are clueless about the specifics and so they list it anyway.  There is no ROFR for Bay Club and if they submit a ROFR to HGVC it will always be passed on.


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone confirm how far the walk is from Bay Club to the Hilton Waikoloa hotel?  It looks like an easy walk, but you never can be sure?

From Google Earth, looks like approx 10 mins (especially if at the West end of the property, like Building 1 or 2).

I really like the pool at Hilton Waikoloa and don't mind pay the bucks to use the facility for a few days, but am curious if the walk is more challenging than it appears?

Please advise -- Bay Club does look like a great property.

Thanks!


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 12, 2011)

It's relatively easy and short...however, keep in mind that there is a regular shuttle that will take you there as well...and the pool pass gets you free self-parking at the hotel.

Bottom line, it's very easy to get over to enjoy the pools.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Nov 13, 2011)

We have a Bay Club unit, in building 1.  It is the easiest of all walks!  Takes maybe 5 minutes at most.  Love the location!


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 13, 2011)

WE once stayed in bldg.1  when my husband was attending a conference at Hilton Waikoloa hotel.  He was actually able to get from our Bay Club unit to the Hilton conference rooms faster then some of his collegues could get from their Hilton hotel rooms to the conference center.  Plus we were able to get the Bay Club at open season rate which at the time was $60 a night.  Room for the conference were $320.


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 13, 2011)

This my first post! Been detailing this board for a couple of weeks - thank you all for so much valuable information. Impressive! I hope I can contribute as I learn and get more involved. 

So our situation is that we are in contract for a Bay Club, 2BR/LO for $6K, Platinum, annual, MF's 1250, thru an agent (Syed) who says Hilton has ROFR. Seems like this is at least a formality from what I read above. Sure hope this was a good purchase, price wise. comments appreciated! We are also looking for another unit for more Hilton points so am keeping an eye on the bargains postings. 

BTW, does anyone know if there is a way to see just the new listings in TUG marketplace?


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 13, 2011)

should have mentioned it includes 7000 points.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 14, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> This my first post! Been detailing this board for a couple of weeks - thank you all for so much valuable information. Impressive! I hope I can contribute as I learn and get more involved.
> 
> So our situation is that we are in contract for a Bay Club, 2BR/LO for $6K, Platinum, annual, MF's 1250, thru an agent (Syed) who says Hilton has ROFR. Seems like this is at least a formality from what I read above. Sure hope this was a good purchase, price wise. comments appreciated! We are also looking for another unit for more Hilton points so am keeping an eye on the bargains postings.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if there is a way to see just the new listings in TUG marketplace?



You might want to check the estoppel letter.  FYI no 2br units at the Bay Club in Waikoloa are lock out.  Do not worry as Bay Club will all pass ROFR.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 14, 2011)

jehb2 said:


> I didn't know about this.  Was this in the HGVC or Bay Club newsletter?



Just book a room at the hilton.com website.   A message in red is at the top of the bookings page.


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 14, 2011)

frank808 said:


> You might want to check the estoppel letter.  FYI no 2br units at the Bay Club in Waikoloa are lock out.  Do not worry as Bay Club will all pass ROFR.



Thank you frank808, did not understand no LO...haven't received an estoppel letter as yet, paid $1K deposit only and deal is still in process. Any idea if the price seems reasonable?


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 14, 2011)

Price seems high to me.  Redweek has an annual week listed for $1800.00 (although the season says "med" whatever that translates to).  Bi-annual weeks worth 7000 pts were going for under $1K (before transfer and closing costs) about a year ago.  I know the market has improved a bit, but $6k for an annual seems rich to me.

This looks like the last completed eBay auction (which went for $2600).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-000-HGVC-...00619418181?pt=Timeshares&hash=item45fe504a45

These units don't seem to be coming up nearly as often as last year (assume it's because the special assesment is now completed), but I think with patience you could do much better.


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 14, 2011)

thank you ocdb8r...looks to like the one u linked for me is an EOY, will see if I can do better. However may be too late? I've signed the agreement Oct 30, but in ROFR now w/ Hilton so I've been told.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 14, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> So our situation is that we are in contract for a Bay Club, 2BR/LO for $6K, Platinum, annual, MF's 1250, thru an agent (Syed) who says Hilton has ROFR.



Your post states that Bay Club that you are in contract for is a 2 bedroom lockout (2br l/o).  Bay Club is all 2br dedicated units meaning no lock out.  A 2br lockout will let you lock off a portion of the 2br to make a 1br and a studio.  This is advantageous as you can stay in the studio portion for 1 week and the 1br portion for another week.  Essentially you are getting to stay longer but in smaller units.  If you have any other questions do not hesitate to ask.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 15, 2011)

I also agree that something is wrong with the post as there are NO Lockouts at Bay Club. 

There are two variations of the 2 BRs, and A and B layout.  The A is larger, the B is slightly smaller, however both are considered 2 BR and get 7000 HGVC points. 

There is also a 2 BR Villa, that is considered a 2 BR+ in HGVC, and receives 8400 HGVC points.  The layouts for Villas are considered E and F layout, the only difference is floor.  The 2 BR Villas, are two units only in 1 building.  1 unit is the ground floor and the other is the upper floor.  Each unit has it own carport out front.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 15, 2011)

There are no lock-off Bay Club units, but if you're trading within the HGVC system or depositing an HGVC unit in RCI, aren't you using points anyway - so whether or not it's a lock-off is moot. Points are points. Describing it as a lock-off is a bit strange, though. Maybe they mean you can lock-off points? 

bobtfrench, if you're happy with the price and got what you want, don't worry if you got the best deal. Bay Club prices have definitely been going up since the renovation. Did you buy at the lowest point? No. But you're definitely nowhere nearest the highest price paid for a Bay Club unit!


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 15, 2011)

describing it as a 2BR LO is my mistake, it is a 2BR. I'm still very new to all this terminology. My main concern was price / value and in the current market - so, not necessarily the best deal, but not bad, so good enough! thank you all!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2011)

bobtfrench said:


> describing it as a 2BR LO is my mistake, it is a 2BR.



Good to know.  Incorrect information is always a flag, either someone does not know what they own (bad) or they are trying to sell you something they don't or can't actually own (even worse).  Because you are buying it based on what they are telling you.

I own at Bay Club and although there is a lot of talk about affiliates vs HGVC built, I think that there is a different relationship at Bay Club.  HGVC is there to stay for sometime to come.  I think only something drastic would cause HGVC to shed Bay Club or vice versa.  

It is a completely different relationship than some of the other affiliates.  Land owned by Bay Club was sold to HGVC.  New HGVC builds are adjacent to Bay Club.  Check in for both are one location.  They are both Managed and Sold by HGVC.  

I wouldn't worry about it.  Getting a good deal is a far better concern. IMHO


----------

